# HDMI Output stopped working



## synchrony (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been using the HDMI port on my TiVo for months and then it just stopped working for no apparent reason. I've been in video and home entertainment for years, so I've gone through all of the standard troubleshooting steps. Other outputs are working fine, but I'm not satisfied with anything less than HDMI. Is this a common issue? Should I send this unit back?


----------



## JonathanMeyers (Dec 20, 2007)

Lots of units have this problem. Use the component connection. It's just as good as the HDMI port.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

synchrony,

Out of curiosity, what brand/model of display is your TiVo hooked up to?


----------



## synchrony (Dec 22, 2008)

JonathanMeyers said:


> Lots of units have this problem. Use the component connection. It's just as good as the HDMI port.


No, it's not. HDMI is a digital signal and one cable vs. five. It's unacceptable for it not to work -- or to just stop working.



gweempose said:


> synchrony,
> 
> Out of curiosity, what brand/model of display is your TiVo hooked up to?


I've had it hooked up to two different Samsungs -- a 37" and a 52". I'd have to look up the exact model numbers. But, like I said, it worked fine for months and then just stopped all of the sudden...


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

Did you try a reboot?


----------



## synchrony (Dec 22, 2008)

At least 3 times. I went through all the basic troubleshooting steps...


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

Different cable?


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Mine has started this same behavior since Saturday January 17. 
Should I return my Tivo HD?


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

JonathanMeyers said:


> Lots of units have this problem. Use the component connection. It's just as good as the HDMI port.


If lots of units have this problem, why doesn't Tivo issue a recall?


----------



## Docray1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a non-functional HDMI output on my new TIVO HD. I got a replacement unit and it works fine. It seems there IS an issue with this.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Docray1 said:


> I had a non-functional HDMI output on my new TIVO HD. I got a replacement unit and it works fine. It seems there IS an issue with this.


I should have returned the unit long ago I suppose, when it kept getting the GSOD but hesitated thinking it was a software problem. I just started using the HDMI when I finally got an HDTV. Now it will cost me $149 to have it replaced, according to the TIVO tech I spoke to. Maybe I should just get a DVRUpgrade increased capacity unit and transfer my Lifetime sub to it. I'd rather put the $149 towards that than throw good money after bad. Well, the component hook-up works so maybe I'll just live with that until a better idea comes along. Seems if there were really problems with the HDMI that Tivo should acknowledge it and still replace it free or at reduced price.


----------



## delvalputt (Dec 12, 2008)

I just got a used unit through Ebay and had the Verizon tech here putting the cable cards in. All of a sudden the HDMI output stopped receiving. 
Still having the Verizon DVR which worked fine we tried many combinations but Tivo HDMI never worked. 
We restarted 4 times. Then tried the component cables which worked fine. 
Since Verizon was installing, I am hoping for a replacement unit on them. 
D


----------



## rjschechter (Jun 15, 2009)

I just joined this board so I could report the same problem, and, I hoped, find out how to solve it.

My Tivo has been working just fine for months off the HDMI to my Samsung DLP television. All of a sudden, the HDMI stopped working. It doesn't work on either of the TV's HDMI inputs, although the DVD player works just fine in either of those inputs. The "Systems" menu on the Tivo says there is no HDMI cable attached.

I called Tivo and the tech automatically insisted that the probem must be with the television, and that I should call the TV manufacturer. He was unimpressed with my point that the HDMI cable has two ends and the TV end was working just fine with my DVD player. He didn't even ask me to check the systems menu, so he never learned that the Tivo doesn't seem to recognize the HDMI cable at all.

I upgraded my TV's firmware. It didn't help.

The tech then told me that the solution was to use the component cables. That, of course, is no "solution," since the HDMI picture was noticeaby better. Why does Tivo bother supporting HDMI if component is as good? He might as well have told me that the solution was to give up watching TV and start reading instead. No, that's not a "solution."

Anyway, I'm no expert by any means, but it certainly seems like a Tivo problem to me. Blaming the TV manufacturer, especially now that I now that this is an often reported problem with Tivo, seems like a cop-out and poor customer service. 

Any new ideas, anyone?


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

1. I suspect that you've tried this, but since you didn't mention it, have you tried a different HDMI cable?

2. Have you tried powering down and powering up the Tivo again?

3. Are you within warranty? If you make a big enough stink, you might be able to exchange it under warranty.

4. Do you or a neighbor have another HDMI compatible TV you can test it with? It might help narrow the problem.

5. What resolution do you have the output set to-you might want to try playing around with the output resolution to see if you get different results.



rjschechter said:


> I just joined this board so I could report the same problem, and, I hoped, find out how to solve it.
> 
> My Tivo has been working just fine for months off the HDMI to my Samsung DLP television. All of a sudden, the HDMI stopped working. It doesn't work on either of the TV's HDMI inputs, although the DVD player works just fine in either of those inputs. The "Systems" menu on the Tivo says there is no HDMI cable attached.
> 
> ...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

rjschechter said:


> Any new ideas, anyone?


Double check to see that your TiVo is on a fixed 720p or fixed 1080i setting.

Some Samsung DLPs don't accept certain resolutions via HDMI so using "native" or "fixed 480i" will reduce in a no signal message.

As suggested above, try a different cable too.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> Double check to see that your TiVo is on a fixed 720p or fixed 1080i setting.
> 
> Some Samsung DLPs don't accept certain resolutions via HDMI so using "native" or "fixed 480i" will reduce in a no signal message.
> 
> As suggested above, try a different cable too.


I had this same problem and the native vs fixed solved my issue. Somehow my kid got a hold of the remote and left this mystery wrapped in an enigma for me to fix one night.


----------



## windsurfdog (May 1, 2009)

rjschechter said:


> The tech then told me that the solution was to use the component cables. That, of course, is no "solution," since the HDMI picture was noticeaby better. Why does Tivo bother supporting HDMI if component is as good?


I must respectfully disagree. You must be thinking of composite connections and not component. Check out this article on DVI vs. HDMI vs. Component. Video quality of either HDMI or component is dependent upon the device generating the signal. I abandoned the HDMI connection on my THD in favor of the component for the simple reason that I couldn't watch a video source from the Tivo while listening to a different audio source from my AVR...the Tivo was connected to the AVR via HDMI. This combination caused Tivo to throw the HDCP handshake error. So I dropped the HDMI and connected the component and an optical audio cable. There is absolutely no difference between PQ or AQ using this setup...and I can easily watch any Tivo video source and listen to Rhapsody through my Denon receiver...a bonus when looking at photos through the Tivo.

I say forget HDMI. The convenience of having only one cable run is not worth the HDCP headaches...in Tivo's case anyway.


----------



## rjschechter (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, windsurfdog. I looked at the article you reference, and I don't think it means I'm crazy to say that my picture was better with HDMI than it now is with component. The article says that which one is better will depend on various factors, and it concludes by saying:


> So, which is better, DVI or component? HDMI or component? The answer--unsatisfying, perhaps, but true--is that it depends. It depends upon your source and display devices, and there's no good way, in principle, to say in advance whether the digital or the analog connection will render a better picture. You may even find, say, that your DVD player looks better through its DVI or HDMI output, while your satellite or cable box looks better through its component output, on the same display. In this case, there's no real substitute for simply plugging it in and giving it a try both ways.


 I've given both a try, as the article says, and I have found that on my system the HDMI picture was superior. The component (no, I don't mean composite) is pretty darn good and has no obvious flaws, but the HDMI picture just sizzled. My wife and I both feel there is a discernible difference.

I'm not troubled by the extra cords involved in component hook-ups. All my cords are hidden and accessible in any event. I just feel that my picture was better before my HDMI deserted me.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Be aware that most modern TVs store separate settings for each input. Your settings for component may not be the same as what you were using for HDMI. Furthermore, with many TVs, you need to use slightly different picture settings to produce a comparable image on component and HDMI.


----------



## wjohna (Sep 24, 2003)

I am having a similar problem--Tivo to Samsung Slimfit 30" HDTV worked just fine for 2 years, then stopped working after I temporarily disconnected the Tivo due to some work being done at my house. My DVD plays just fine via the HDMI, and I tried swapping out the HDMI cables, but no luck. Component video connection with the Tivo works fine, but I'd rather have the HDMI back.


----------



## Ralph Wiggum (Jul 30, 2007)

I joined this club tonight. HDMI has been working fine on my Tivo HD for over a year, now tonight it drops the video signal and I can't get it to work after multiple resets and cable changes. Component works fine out of the TivoHD and other HDMI signals going into my TV work fine as well. Bummer..... Any ideas on a fix?


----------



## alinke (Oct 13, 2004)

Well I just joined the club, HDMI port had been working for 18 months. Same problem as everyone else. Called Tivo, the initial tech explained it was a known issue and they would replace for me at no charge, just needed me to verify what was showing up on the system info screen. Went home to look it up and then called again, the second rep then explained it would be $149. Then talked to a manager who said they would honor the statement from the first technician. New box on the way for an RMA replacement. I am curious if anyone knows if the newer boxes have addressed this problem or it will be the same issue again?


----------



## brettlyman (Aug 4, 2009)

I have component going to one TV, and hdmi to another (via a 35ft cable). The other day I unplugged the hdmi to make some changes to cabling, and after plugging it back in, now I can't get a picture. 

I brought the hdmi TV out to the room where the TiVo is and connected with a brand new 10ft cable, and only got picture back after a reset and lots of fiddling with the cable. Once I had picture solid for a while, I took the TV back into the other room and reconnected the 35ft cable, no picture. Not even with fiddling. 

It had been working for about three months, and now it is not. Has anyone tried an hdmi amplifier? 

Unfortunately I think I'm past my warranty period, and since I'm already using the component video for one TV, hdmi is my ONLY option for the other TV. 

Maybe if we "flame" TiVo enough out on the interwebs they'll cave and do a recall?


----------



## brettlyman (Aug 4, 2009)

UPDATE: I got my HDMI to work -- it appears the port is just loose or something. 

With a second TV connected via component, I went to System Information and on the second page where it has "HDMI Status" I saw that it kept switching from "HDCP enabled" to "HDCP not enabled" erratically. So, leaving it on that screen, I just kept fiddling with the HDMI cable in the back until it stayed on "HDCP enabled", and then my other TV came on. 

This happened with two different HDMI cables, the 35ft one and the brand new 10ft cable. So the problem is not the cable, it's the HDMI port.

At least that's my situation. I'm just glad I got it working...now I'm not going to touch it! I'll probably have to have an electrical repairman fix the port if possible...


----------



## Donny Bahama (Feb 21, 2009)

I've now joined this lovely little club. Everything was fine until I connected a component cable. Contrary to several posts on these forums, TiVo tech support told me that while a component cable is plugged in, there can be no HDMI output. In my case, though, disconnecting the component cable did *not* make the HDMI work again.

Logically, if the system software is sensing a component connection and then disabling the HDMI, it's probably modifying some config file. My suspicion is that there's some system software bug that's causing this file not to be restored/updated once the component cable has been removed. There may have been some other bug that caused the HDMI to be disabled irrespective of a component connection being made.

In any case, has anyone tried to fix this via one of the Kickstart codes?


brettlyman said:


> Maybe if we "flame" TiVo enough out on the interwebs they'll cave and do a recall?


I've already sent an email to TiVo's CEO threatening a class action lawsuit. My attorney happens to have an associate that specializes in class action litigation.


----------



## Donny Bahama (Feb 21, 2009)

Another thing that makes me fairly certain that this is a config (rather than hardware) issue is that my HDMI output works fine after a restart -- until it gets past the Welcome, Powering Up screen. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## wjohna (Sep 24, 2003)

I tried to temporarily hook up my Tivo to a different TV via HDMI. Worked until the Welcome screen, then no picture. When I moved it back to the original TV, where HDMI had been working fine until I plugged it into the new TV, no HDMI output at all--not even up to the Welcome screen. I'm now using component cables rather than sending my TiVo back to the company.


----------



## brettlyman (Aug 4, 2009)

After inspection, I found that during my disconnect/reconnect of my HDMI cable, a small object got caught in the pins, causing them to bend. I was able to get it out and attempted to straighten the pins, but a couple of them broke while doing so. 

Then I attempted to solder a new HDMI port onto the board, and that didn't go so well either (completely ruined the HDMI wiring on the board - my fault entirely). IN MY DEFENSE I did take the board and the new HDMI component to an electronics repair shop and tried to convince them to solder it for me....they declined...

In the end I ponied up the money and bought a used TiVo HD on ebay (with a working HDMI port). Now I have both outputs working simultaneously again, the component to one TV, the HDMI to a splitter that goes to three other rooms. I can disconnect/reconnect the HDMI and have no problems with any/all of my TV's. 

I have not tried disconnecting/reconnecting the component cables while it's running to see if HDMI stops working. 

For those that have HDMI working on the Welcome screen but not afterwards, have you tried changing the output format using the button on the front of the unit?


----------



## brettlyman (Aug 4, 2009)

Donny Bahama said:


> Everything was fine until I connected a component cable. Contrary to several posts on these forums, TiVo tech support told me that while a component cable is plugged in, there can be no HDMI output. In my case, though, disconnecting the component cable did *not* make the HDMI work again.


Could it be that when you connect the component cables the unit is changing the output format to something not supported by your HDMI TV?


----------



## Donny Bahama (Feb 21, 2009)

brettlyman said:


> Could it be that when you connect the component cables the unit is changing the output format to something not supported by your HDMI TV?


I really don't think so. If I use either a composite or component cable, it shows that the output format is 480i, and the picture *does* display (so obviously my TV is capable of that.) But switching to HDMI causes the HDMI output to shut down after the welcome screen.

Again, logically, this is probably the point at which the config files are read and applied.


----------



## Donny Bahama (Feb 21, 2009)

I got a call from TiVo Executive Relations regarding the email I sent yesterday. I reiterated my point that this is a known issue, and as such, they should not be charging me the exchange fee.

They are replacing my Tivo HD at no cost. Free shipping. Free return shipping of my old unit.

For anyone else who encounters this problem, *stick to your guns*. DEMAND that they replace it at no cost. If you need to, escalate this from the top-down (instead of bottom-up). Email format at TiVo is first initial + last name (@tivo.com) - and the CEO's name is not hard to find. (GIYF.)

I still think it's asinine for them to exchange units that have a configuration (rather than a hardware) issue, and I sent a follow-up message to a few of their (engineering) VPs to that effect. Hopefully they'll fix this in a near future software update and those of you currently abiding with component will be able to use HDMI again.


----------



## conjoe (Mar 12, 2007)

brettlyman said:


> Could it be that when you connect the component cables the unit is changing the output format to something not supported by your HDMI TV?


 I had a tv in my den hooked up via hdmi and a 'series 3 tivo'. I bought a new tv to replace the one in the den and moved the den tv to my bedroom which has a 'tivo hd' and hooked the transferred tv to the tivo hd via hdmi just like it was im my den. The old den tv that is now hooked up in my bedroom would not work via hdmi but will work via component. I called tivo and they blamed it on the tv. I informed them that the series 3 worked fine with the hdmi hook up but the tivo hd would not. He had no answer and I kept telling him that it's the tivvo hd. Now that I've read the previous issues with hdmi and the tivo hd I'm even more convinced it's the tivo hd. I too will be requesting another tivo hd.


----------



## Donny Bahama (Feb 21, 2009)

@conjoe - Did you notice if the HDMI works initially after restarting the TiVo HD? (I.e. The Welcome screen displays via HDMI but once you get past that, the HDMI output stops working?)


----------



## marley_fisher (Apr 7, 2005)

After purchasing the HD Tivo I intially had Component video and audio cables running the Tivo. I decided to change to HDMI and do the single cable thing which intially worked great. After a few hours of watching it it suddenly stopped transmitting audio but I could still see the picture. Tried a ton of troubleshooting things (rebooting, testing other HDMI ports, etc) without any intial luck. Switched back to Component and all was working again. 

Chatted with Tivo Support and they had me go under Messages and Settings/Audio and toggle the from Dolby Digital to PCM. After I switched that out the HDMI audio started working great.

Not a fix for all the issues listed in this thread - but wanted to share my story with what I ran into with it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Unfortunately, I just joined the club. For no apparent reason, the HDMI output stopped working properly on my XL. If I do a hard reboot, I can sometimes get it to come back for a while, but ultimately it disappears again. Like others in this same situation, the HDMI output had been functioning perfectly for more than a year. The TiVo is hooked up directly to a Samsung LN40A650. The only other device connected to this television is a Wii through component cables. For the record, all three of my other TiVos (two S3s and a THD) are working perfectly through HDMI, and are connected as follows...

S3 -> Denon receiver -> Pioneer PRO-151FD
S3 -> Sony KDS-R60XBR1
THD -> Sony KDL-55XBR8


----------



## sabrams1 (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with brettlyman, same thing happens to me if I push the hdmi code hard into the back of the tivo and lift it up I instantally get a picture via hdmi even thought I still have component connected up. Looks like the hdmi jack is now loose to the point that the pins don't touch anymore without help.

- Scott
(Just my two cents worth)



brettlyman said:


> UPDATE: I got my HDMI to work -- it appears the port is just loose or something.
> 
> With a second TV connected via component, I went to System Information and on the second page where it has "HDMI Status" I saw that it kept switching from "HDCP enabled" to "HDCP not enabled" erratically. So, leaving it on that screen, I just kept fiddling with the HDMI cable in the back until it stayed on "HDCP enabled", and then my other TV came on.
> 
> ...


----------



## dizziness (May 8, 2006)

brettlyman said:


> For those that have HDMI working on the Welcome screen but not afterwards, have you tried changing the output format using the button on the front of the unit?


Ten minutes into the Superbowl my unit began exhibiting dropouts and eventually failed all together. I too have the opening Welcome screen but lose output afterwards. Component output is working for now.

I tried toggling the output format with no success.


----------



## fillingr (Feb 16, 2010)

I ran into the "HDMI suddenly not working" problem with my Series 3 a couple of days ago. After wasting several hours unsuccessfully trying everything I could think of, including contacting TiVo (who advised me to disconnect my external hard drive of all things!), I gave up and switched to a component/optical connection. Then I came across this thread and saw that several people found that pushing up on their HDMI cable helped, so I gave that a try and it worked! I brought up the system status screen and it said, as expected, that HDMI was not connected even though the cable was in fact connected. I then pushed up on the connector while my wife watched the screen. If I pushed up a little, it would toggle repeatedly between "not connected" and "HDCP not enabled"; if I pushed up even more, it went to "HDCP enabled." (note that I have the TiVo running through a receiver that can handle both HDMI and component inputs, and will auto-switch between them with HDMI given priority, so this made it easy to watch as it switched from "not connected" to "HDCP enabled").

For now, I wedged something under the HDMI cable connector to put upward pressure on it (I actually used doubled-up pieces of foam pipe insulation wrapped around the cable--talk about a low-tech solution! About the only thing I'm missing is duct tape.). This seems to be keeping the HDMI working for now, but eventually I'll guess I'll have to send it in for repair. I'm thinking maybe the constant downward pull of the HDMI cable (my TiVo is on the top shelf) weakened the solder joints for the connector. I had something similar happen to a connector on a receiver a few years back, and the only fix was to have it resoldered. The idiotic non-locking design of the HDMI connector certainly doesn't help, nor does the fact that I have a pretty heavy HDMI cable basically just hanging there. But I bet this never would've happened if the connector actually locked to the back of the jack like DVI, VGA, and almost every other connector ever devised by man. What were the guys who developed the HDMI connector standard thinking?????

Thanks a lot to the guys who mentioned pushing up on the cable, and good luck to everyone dealing with this frustrating problem.


----------



## PappyBlueRibs (Jul 4, 2006)

Donny Bahama said:


> Another thing that makes me fairly certain that this is a config (rather than hardware) issue is that my HDMI output works fine after a restart -- until it gets past the Welcome, Powering Up screen. Anyone else notice this?


Donny, that's EXACTLY what is happening to me. I have no signal, so I turn off the Tivo, and then turn it back on, and then I get a signal for about 45 seconds (the Welcome, Powering Up screen) and then the signal disappears.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Check the date of that post


----------



## shake202 (Dec 23, 2010)

PappyBlueRibs said:


> Donny, that's EXACTLY what is happening to me. I have no signal, so I turn off the Tivo, and then turn it back on, and then I get a signal for about 45 seconds (the Welcome, Powering Up screen) and then the signal disappears.


The reason it works during start up is that it is not trying to display a digitally protected signal. You should be able to see the menu screens as well.

If the Tivo and device it is connected to do not "talk" correctly with each other, this is what causes the problem.


----------



## PappyBlueRibs (Jul 4, 2006)

PappyBlueRibs said:


> Donny, that's EXACTLY what is happening to me. I have no signal, so I turn off the Tivo, and then turn it back on, and then I get a signal for about 45 seconds (the Welcome, Powering Up screen) and then the signal disappears.


Here's my update:
I emailed Tivo and got this response:
	Are you seeing any messages when the HDMI cable is plugged in?
	Are you using the HDMI cable provided with the TiVo box? 
	Have you tried unplugging it from both the TV and TiVo box and switching the ends?

Not much help, but I thought the 3rd one was interesting, I didn't know there was a difference with regards to ends...

Anyway, I completely powered everything down (all my equipment is attached to 1 power-strip, and I turned that power-strip off). Then turned the power-strip back on, and, praise the Lord, Tivo worked. EXCEPT now I had a cablecard problem, 161-1. So I turned everything off again, and ejected the cablecard (and yes, I have read to NEVER do that). Then turned it back on, and got to the point where Tivo is asking for a cablecard, and inserted it. Got the same problem (161-1) -- I left everything on while I scoured the internet and, while I was looking, it started to work. I couldn't believe it. It took 3-4 minutes.


----------



## Tzus (Aug 2, 2013)

If it helps; I recently signed up to Virgin Media TiVo and the morning after the box was installed I had the HDMI problem. Engineer called the next day and changed my Samsung TiVo box for a Cisco TiVo box and it has worked perfectly ever since.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Um, probably not helpful since this thread is 2.5 years old, about the Series 3 from then, and you're in the UK talking about Virgin Media boxes.


----------



## SandDune (Apr 7, 2007)

Well for what its worth, I just joined the club with my Series 3 after 6 years of no problem. I went HDMI day one and never looked back. Now I'm forced to run component which meant running a LOT more wires through the wall to the back of the TV. Oh well, maybe I'll hang on a bit and replace all of my aging TiVo's with a Series 5 (or whatever its called) and some Mini's.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I've kept a TiVo HD unit around for OTA recording. Originally purchased in 2003, never had an issue until last week when the HDMI out stopped working.

After reading this thread, I'll try the "lift up on the HDMI cable" method to see I get any results. If that doesn't work, I'll have to figure out how to work a component cable into my setup.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I pulled up on the HDMI cable when it was inserted into the port on the back of the TiVo HD unit and, sure enough, the video would display on my HDTV. When I let go of the cable, the video would go black.

Rather than try to wedge something in the port to hold the cable "up", I noticed I had a spare component port on my A/V receiver and decided to try and use that.

Plugged in the cable from my TiVo HD to the A/V receiver and the HD video re-appeared. Problem solved.


----------

